# Humane?



## Bret4207 (Mar 15, 2007)

I notice the subject of furbearer control by other than firearms can't be discussed here. Apparently it's not "humane" in someones opinion. That seems kind of hypocritical to me. Or is it just to avoid controversy?


----------



## begleytree (Mar 15, 2007)

to aviod problems mostly.
the owners of this site have made it clear that they don't want trapping talk here. it's their playground, so we respect their wishes.
-Ralph


----------



## Bret4207 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll respect their wishes, but it's hypocritical regardless of the reason. Such is life.


----------



## yooper (Mar 24, 2007)

:monkey: cidiots don't like trapping, its in humane....go figure...


----------



## begleytree (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm not putting up with the site owners getting bashed for their likes/dislikes on their own forum. the rules are the rules. end of story on this one
-Ralph


----------

